# Need some ideas with my lava rock aquascape



## diesalot (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks good. 
What you could do is flip the scape around and get some more height with the rocks. 
Or leave it alone, it does look good.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I would lose driftwood, that piece just does not work in that layout to me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are going for a natural feel, you've nailed it. Otherwise TBH, it looks like you just threw stuff in a tank. I apologize for being mean but this is just what I think.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I did just throw them in the tank!

How should the pieces be arranged? That's what I want to know.


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

You can often give the impression of much more space buy using less. You don't need a lot of rock to make it look like a rocky cliff for example and if you push the substrate around the rock you can plant more. It's hard to plant with not a lot of substrate. But if you wanted a "rock garden" look then it works. Tying the plants to the rocks also works but you would then hide the rocks and therefore it seems silly to have so many. 

My suggestion would be to think of what kind of space you're going for. Do you want a "futuristic space age garden" for example? A "moon rock" theme? Or maybe a more earthy look like a Hawaiian volcanic beach? The lava rock could look great for both. Maybe google some volcanic scenic pics and see what you think? You don't have to copy, just get inspiration. 

Personally I think you have too many too-large items for the tank. Try choosing a centerpiece that's large and go smaller with the rest.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I would toss the stick as well... 

A rubble scape would look great. Put the main stone at 2/3 with cascading rocks around it.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

It wouldn't quite be a natural look, but you could make a pile of the rocks ~1/3 of the way along the tank, and then invert the piece of wood and have it attached/coming out of the rock pile, almost like a tree growing off of an outcropping. I've seen some really nice setups done that way.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the look where rocks are fitted together to make a bank/cliff. It looks amazing when done well and it is possible to use these rocks to make such a structure, they are really nice.

Anubias 'Petit' and/or moss can fill the cracks between rocks. Then use the wood on top perhaps with narrow leaf java fern on it. Or make two rock structures, one larger than the other and use the twigs as a bridge.

Sure you cannot plant most stems or rosette plants where there is rock or wood but you can use moss, java fern, Bolbitis and Anubias.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd remove the stick. Try scaping with the soil in, then you can do a whole lot more with the rocks.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

You can use your least favorite stone as a base to get more height out of the other stones. If you do a hill side coming down from either corner or cliffs you will need to buy a good amount of substrate. Aquasoil or eco complete or something similar. There are a lot of brands that are similar to Aquasoil and cost a lot less. A rocky hill side would be nice. The big dome piece I gave you with the really neat nooks and crannies at the bottom edge would look cool as the top of the hill or cliff face as to leave all that character on the bottom half of the rock exposed and create depth and shadow. I know some people mix rocks with sticks, I usually do one or the other, unless you are going for the island convex root look surrounded by sand like some pros do in IAPLC.


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

DaveFish reminded me of a trick you could use also which is nice for plants with roots. If you want more substrate and less rock burried you can take a clean fishnet stocking or plastic/poly net and fill it with your substrate or sand and place that as a "rock" to raise your actual rocks. Won't scratch your tank and is a nice filler.  

I do like the branch btw. Didn't mention that earlier.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I appreciate the imput.

Okay, fooling around last night, this is what I came up with some variations:

#1









or 

#2









or

#3









or 

#4









or #5









or #6









or #7










Any of these can be with or without the wood...

Thoughts?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

#1 --


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I like #2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Vira said:


> DaveFish reminded me of a trick you could use also which is nice for plants with roots. If you want more substrate and less rock burried you can take a clean fishnet stocking or plastic/poly net and fill it with your substrate or sand and place that as a "rock" to raise your actual rocks. Won't scratch your tank and is a nice filler.
> 
> I do like the branch btw. Didn't mention that earlier.


That is is good idea, basically a sand bag. Nice tip.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

I like #2,#6.


----------



## TopShelf_Symbiosis (Apr 11, 2013)

I liked #3. Could you put a little open space between the stone formation and the wood?


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, I added a new one, #7:


----------

